# thin kerf riving knife for Grizzly?



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever found a thin kerf knife for a Grizzly TS? the stock riving knife on my machine is for a standard kerf (0.105"). Not sure if its usable for thin kerf blades, but I do know others sell knives at 0.090" for thin kerf blades. Grizzly doesn't sell them, and i'm not sure if other brand knifes will fit.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You can make your own out of 14 gauge steel. Cut a short kerf in a piece of hardwood and take it along to the steelyard to check the fit. Also be sure there aren't any burs on the steel, as that would throw off your measurement.


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks. I would prefer to buy one.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Which model Grizzly TS are you referring to?


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

1023RL


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The 1023 should have plenty of power….it's a lot easier to find a good full kerf blade than a thin kerf splitter for it, plus there are some inherent advantages with full kerf if the saw has ample ponies. Less than $30 gets you into a very good American made 40T Delta 35-7657.


----------

